# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Elektryczna szczoteczka a krwawienie zębów.

## Magda1991

Witam.

Od ok. 2tygodni używam elektrycznej szczoteczki Braun Oral B Vitality. Póki co używam końcówki która była w zestawie. Jestem bardzo, bardzo zadowolona, bo w końcu widzę że moje "kły" zrobiły się bielsze, a zawsze miałam z nimi problem. Jednak, od kilku dni 2-3, moje dziąsła krwawią. To że krwawią to jeszcze nie taki wielki problem, bo zawsze tak było gdy zaczynałam używać nowej szczoteczki. Tym razem oprócz krwawienia, zauważyłam zaczerwieniane które widać tylko przy trzonie (nie wiem czy tak to się nazywa) w zębie 5i6 oraz delikatnie przy 1. 
Nie chciałabym rezygnować z tej szczoteczki ponieważ jest świetna. 
Proszę, poradźcie mi co mam zrobić? Czy zmiana końcówki na sensitiv lub coś w ten deseń pomoże? 

Dodam, że myję zęby 2 razy dziennie, po śniadaniu i kolacji ok 3min ( bo w pracy nie mam jak) i już tak na zaś kupiłam końcówki 3D White, ale najpierw chciałam wykończyć tą standardową.

----------


## lukas88mannheim

Witam. Jak Pani napisała używa Pani od niedawna dlatego dziąsła muszą się przyzwyczaić do elektrycznej. Niestety ale oscylacyjne zawszę będą delikatnie podrażniać dziąsła w przeciwieństwie do sonicznych, które wzmacniają je poprzez stymulacje i ruch wymiatający. Przy oscylacyjnych proponuje takie końcówki http://media.oralb.com/en-US/assets/.../sensitive.jpg lub przynajmniej na przemian z precision clean czy też 3d white. Pozdrawiam

----------


## NadiaAleksandra

Hej, miałam idealnie ten sam problem, używałam szczoteczek Oral-B i strasznie krwawiły mi dziąsła nie raz. Niewiem czy było to spowodowane tą szczoteczką czy poprostu miałam bardzo wrażliwe dziąsła. Jednak zdecydowałam się na zmiany. Zakupiłam szczoteczke Philipsa Sonicare która posiada ruch soniczny(wymiatający) i zaczełam używać pasty Curasept z chlorheksydyną. Po krwawiących dziąsłach ani śladu  :Smile:  Wszystko zakupiłam na szczoteczka-elektryczna.pl

----------


## Ezequie

Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z lepszym modelem szczoteczki niż soniczna, słyszałem już o ultradźwiękowej ale sądze że jest to troszkę przereklamowane. Dla osoby które chce naprawde zadbać o ząbki polecam zakup szczoteczek Philips Sonicare.

----------


## AnastazjaObel

Sonicare i nic więcej  :Smile:  Odkąd używam Philips Sonicare moje ząbki stałe się bialutkie jak niewiem  :Smile:

----------


## Pepitka

Ja też polecam Sonicare. Te elektryczne potrafią odsuwać dziąsła i można nabawić się paradontozy :/ A szczoteczka soniczna jest o wiele delikatniejsza.

----------


## Polak234

Ostatnio natknełem się w jednym z denta-points na model sonicznej ale z innej marki, otóz brytyjska firma WHITEWASH, ktoś coś słyszał o niej?  :Smile:

----------


## ZbychuOjciec

> Ostatnio natknełem się w jednym z denta-points na model sonicznej ale z innej marki, otóz brytyjska firma WHITEWASH, ktoś coś słyszał o niej?


Ja słyszałem  :Smile:

----------


## Mama27

WhiteWash Sw1000 jest naprawdę świetną alternatywą dla PHILIPSA. Sama używam od roku i z czystym sumieniem polecam  :Smile:

----------


## lukas88mannheim

oczywiście firma WhiteWash ma solidny produkt, który przewyższa parametrami w ilości drgań nawet PHILIPSA (Sonicare 31 tys./min. , WhiteWash Sw1000 31-40 tys./min.). Minusem jest jeden (tylko) model szczoteczki i uniwersalne końcówki dla dzieci i dorosłych (brak podziału na stopnie twardości). Wydaje mi się, że w przedziale cenowym 200-300 złotych lepiej się opłaca WhiteWasha kupić. Pozdrawiam

----------


## IamWhoIam

Jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem właśnie tego modelu SW1000. Muszę przyznać że jest lepsza alternatywą niż Philips.
Ma więcej ruchów więc w moim przekonaniu lepiej czyści  :Smile:  i ładny design

----------


## Mirka_melo

Ja również używam szczoteczki Whitewash!  :Smile: 
Kupiłam ją w sklepie shop-dent.pl moja siostra mi ją poleciła i jak zwykle miała racje!  :Smile: 
Jedyną wadą może być jeden rodzaj końcówki,mi akurat ona odpowiada i ma czyścik do języka,ale są ludzi którzy uważają że jest za miękka kwestia przyzwyczajeń  :Smile:

----------


## Bartłomiej Boguczyński

moim zdaniem jednak PHILIPS Flex Care jest najbardziej przydatny przy krwawiących dziąsłach. Sam mam wrażliwe dziąsła i szukałem coś na ten temat. Często spotkałem się z opinią, że soniczne wzmacniają dziąsła, szczególnie ten model ma tryb GUMCARE. Kupiłem i dodatkowo nabyłem końcówkę ultra soft. Jest znacznie lepiej.Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wspomagaj się  płynem  ALFA   i  pianą  ALFA.


KRWAWIENIE  NATYCHMIAST  USTANIE.

SPÓJRZ  NA  SKŁAD  TYCH  PRODUKTÓW :-)

i  UŚMIECHNIJ  SIĘ  :-)

----------


## olga123

Whitewash jest najlepsza kiedyś używałam Philipsa i mi nie pod pasował.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupilam philipsa na prestom.pl - bardzo czesto maja wszystko najtaniej ze wszystkich no i bardzo szybko wysylaja.  teraz rzeczywiscie spojrzalam na tego whitewasha i wydaje sie lepsza w lepszej cenie od philipsa. szkoda ze od razu nie zauwazylam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

whitewash jest super, rzeczywiscie widać efekty wybielania choc wiadomo ze nie tak spektalkularne jak po wybielaniu nadtlenkami  :Smile:  polecam, kupilam w sklepie whitewasha -  whitewash.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też miałam ten problem, ale po 2 miesiącach dziąsła mi się przyzwyczaiły do elektrycznej. Mam elektrycznego Panasonica i w sumie jest delikatniejsza od mojej poprzedniej, więc jednak fakt, że szczoteczki tez się różnią między sobą i fajnie wybrać taką dla nas najlepszą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam i lubię Panasonic, ale w moim przypadku to szczoteczka soniczna. Soniki są jednak lepsze, dobre też dla wrażliwych dziąseł.

----------


## heyka

Też ją miałam i była super  :Smile:  Teraz sprzedawca namówił mnie na innej marki SEYSSO i jest chyba jeszcze lepsza  :Smile:  Czarna i ma etui ładujące! Idealnie mi się sprawdza jak jadę na wakacje czy na wyjazd służbowy  :Smile:  W tamtej brakowało mi tego etui..

----------


## Karlena

Popieram  :Big Grin:

----------


## tyrel

erererererer

----------


## nuritos

Na stronie szczoteczka-elektryczna.edu.pl masz opisane dużo popularnych modeli szczoteczek plus masa porad jak z nich poprawnie korzystać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja używam szczoteczki sonicznej od Panasonika  i moim zdaniem jest bardzo dobra dla wrażliwych zębow i dziaseł, jest bardzo delikatna ale swoja robotę dobrze wykonuje. Model to EW-DL82-W803

----------

